# Nodular iron posi Rearend value?



## Thejudge 69GTO (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey Guys,

i was looking to swap my 10 bolt for a race built 12 bolt for my 69 GTO. a guy offered to trade me his factory 12 bolt for my 10 if it had the N stamped on the cast.

well i looked at mine and it does have the N stamp, so i googled it and a few links mentioned it was extremely rare factory option. its a 3.55 posi and in great shape but im afraid to break it with the motor upgrade i did and running slicks.

the question is what would the value of this be? to me its a weak link but to a restorer it may be worth alot. so if i decide to try to sell it to fund a new 12 bolt what would be a fair price/ or should i give it to this guy for his plain jane 12 bolt and have to pay to have it race built?

thanks for any info, i would hate to give away a rare and valueable rear end because i know nothing about it. 

Scott
1969 Gto
462 580Hp 600tq
400 turbo


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If it's original to the car, it adds a lot of value. As a part to sell, it's probably worth about $1000 or more. I would get the 12 bolt you want, and keep the 10 bolt. More $$$ now, but worth a LOT more $$$ down the road with the original parts.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Sold the original rear to my car and I regret it. Put it up and buy the 12 bolt outright IMO. :cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

ALKYGTO said:


> Sold the original rear to my car and I regret it. Put it up and buy the 12 bolt outright IMO. :cheers


:agree If you can, I recommend keeping the "door open" to being able to put the car back to factory stock.

Bear


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I bought that exact rear end for a 68 that had brand new bearings and wheel studs, all cleaned up and painted for $800.


----------



## Thejudge 69GTO (Mar 22, 2012)

So the "N" cast is not that rare then, ok i think ill post it in the classified section.

Although it is the original rear for this car i dont see it ever going back to numbers matching, the build sheet is a 400 with a munice 21 stick shift. the car now has a 455 block with every other part aftermarket and a th400 automatic.

plus ive been slowly working on it for over ten years and love this car i really cant ever see me selling it lol.

ps any suggestion on finding a 12 bolt? i talked to a rearend guy who told me to find a basic 12 bolt and have him put the ford ends on it to get rid of the c-clip issue and then build it with strange axles, spool , and 3.90 gear.

thx for the advice
scott


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Running a 455 with a 3.90 gear will probably net _slower_ quarter mile times than a 3.23-3.36-3.55 rear gear. Not only that, the car will be terrible on the street. 455's don't need a small block Chevy type rear gear ratio to work well. Just the opposite. They don't need or like to run high RPM...


----------

